# Commercial Roofers? Single ply/ BUR guys?



## Detroit149 (Aug 7, 2014)

I joined the site a couple of weeks ago and noticed there is little talk on the forum about single ply and BUR here. I was hoping to find a community on which to share ideas, complaints and tips that we could all use in our profession. 
I'm a union guy out of Detroit. We cover all of southern michigan and also northern Ohio. We do, almost exclusively, single ply. TPO, PVC and EPDM are our top choices for roofs. 
How many of us are there out there that do commercial work? Has anyone done Firestones Rhino Bond system with the microwaves and magnets? It was new to us last year but has become quite popular ever since.


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

A lot of the main posters are definitely familiar with flat roofing. I deal mostly with modbit.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

singles and bur. Don't touch a torch or spray foam except to tear it off. We have had a rhino bond machine for 3-5 years now. Well two of them and two extra sets of magnets. Get the extra magnets, you move to fast for the 6 or what ever they give you. Also it's not Firestones rhino bond, Rhino bond is from OMG the fastener manufacture. Most manufactures we deal with will allow the Rhino bond attachment method. 

I haven't been around much lately since we had a big summer, just getting back in to the office after a couple of months.


----------



## ToolTimeTim (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm in the estimating department looking at alot of the single ply jobs in the St Louis area. But never got into the rhino bond systems. We mainly do the fully adhered systems. The last company i was with tried it but the guys in the field weren't a big fan of it.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We also manly do Fully adhered EPDM for the most part, The choice is nice for TPO though, last year we did 200 Sq job of Rhino bond. Saved the customer a ton of money, and it was a nice job to do between the smaller stuff in the spring and the schools we did over the summer. We will be starting another small Rhino bond hopefully at the end of February. 

That's another nice advantage to it, you can do it in the winter just like any other mechanically attached system.


----------



## llmotoll (Feb 27, 2015)

Likewise. Working knowledge of all of the above. I'm a rubberneck at heart though.
Bulk of my career was spent working for companies located in Dayton, Cinti, Columbus & St Henry, Ohio
Moved to VA 4 years ago. Was surprised at the difference in the industry here in the South. 
The manufacture inspectors are not as strict or hold a very high standard. 
In Ohio regions of the state I noticed a particular manufacture used more than others, here in VA it's pretty well rounded. Seeing a lot of everything. VA certainly likes variety. In Ohio Carlisle and Firestone seamed to be neck & neck in Columbus & Cinti. Dayton seamed to lean more Firestone and BUR systems. St Henry was ALL Duro-Last (affectionately nicknamed "Trash Bag Roof")

Have noticed members from all over the nation post on this forum. What type of roof systems are more prominent in your area of the world?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

EPDM
Hot Asphalt
TPO
Metal

In that order. Asphalt has been making a bigger part of our installs lately and I really like that. 10+ Years ago we installed more squares of Asphalt then EPDM.


----------

